# other pets!!!



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i have 7 cat's...(in pic ) are twins bo and luke, daisey, katie,tj,ashley mikey (named after my husband) 

in dog's my red neck pup blue (in pic) and snuggs ( a very grouchy old pommie) 

and of course!!! abby and star[/img]


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

nice pics kansas_twister. i had to look twice at the kitty pic, i thought it had two heads.lol


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a cat named Max and a Chinchilla named Amy


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol some times i think that.....those 2 are always together getting in to trouble...as you can see there trying to fit in to my crock pot both at once


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

I have two kitties that we found one as baby kitten about two weeks old one as a full grown cat about five years old. And currently we are looking for a puppy. Horses are OFCOURSE my favorite animal but then dogs and cats come even. A lot of people don't like cats but i feel that you can't say that unless you own when because they really don't just sit on a couch and purr. They are acrobats and really seem like they have personality and usually its very silly.


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

In addition to my beautiful horsies I have:

3 ferrets, Prissy, Lilly and Little J 
1 cat, Marmalade 
1 fish

The animal I'm most obsessed with other than horses is ferrets. They are so wonderful! I'm a moderator on a ferret forum and I love it so much!


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

I love ferrets!!! they're sooo cute!!!
i was reading the golden compass and one of the animals was an ermine...They are adorable, ever heard of it???


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, 

Appart from over 50 horses we own :lol: We own/ have 8 working dogs, Basil, Blinki, Bill (Blinki and Bill are identicle), Vessa, Jes, Hooter, nuapa, jaylo and one little Mini Foxie Banga. We have 3 fish, Gobbles, Google and Treasure.
Thats about it!!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

As well as my gorgeous horse, I have a mangerie of animals lol , which includes:
2 dogs
2 cats
1 parrot
1 rabbit
1 tortoise


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

You all have very interesting animals,
Well boring me.... I have 
3 dogs, Buster, Patch and Charlotte
3 Horses


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm... i have boring pets too...
4 dogs-cooper, major, ted & scotch
and 6 fish (not named)
and my 2 horses...


this is cooper- she is a Irish Terrior!!









and this is storm


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

well..i have
1 horse(keva)
2dogs(dixie and baliey)
4 cats ( sidney,stella,cricket and butterschoch the 2)
2 gerbils(cookie and cupcake, my sisters)
and 2 fish(jayjay and herbie)
are family shares all of them ecept keva ( she;s mine lol)


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

We have
1 Boxer Cassie; 1 Greyhound/Husky mix Rascal, 1 GSD Baron,
4 rescue cats Tinkerbell, Smokey, Pumpkin, and Marshall
1 bunny: Bunnicula

What is a Chook?


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

2 goats
1 dog
1 bunny
24 chickens
5 horses
----------------
33 pets :lol: :lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We have three horses,
Wildey Vodka and Bugsy,
6 dogs:
5 kelpies - tuff, col, holly, flash and skip (holly's pup and MY dog)
1 cavalier king charles, chloe.

used to have a cat, mary, but she died :[

Love the dogs, especially mine. shes only been on a lead maybe five times, hates it lol. but she will follow me or the horses anywhere, all day. This is her:










and her as a pup:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Besides our horses we have:

1 Pionus Parrot
1 Blue Fronted Amazon Parrot
4 cats (indoor cats)
4 dogs (Vizsla, Collie, Lab, Weimaraner)
and two frogs.

We also feed a colony of feral cats - there are about 15 of them.

Here are a few pics I have handy...


Spirit and Ruby









Mufassa when he was a kitten









Maya w/ Spirit when she was a puppy









Rio & Jezz









Shelby (when she was a puppy) playing with Ruby & Spirit









Pixie when she was a kitten


----------



## 8horses (Jan 28, 2008)

We have.. 

3 dogs (2 black lab/bordercollies 1 Bichon frise) 
1 cockatile 
1 Sun Conure 
1 guniea pig 
2 baby red eared slider turtles 
8 cats 
2 nubian dairy goats 
1 breeding sow 
500 dairy cows 
5 dairy beef steers 

and of course.. 


8 1/2 horses


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am SO happy to meet all of you. Now I dont feel like I am the only one out there with a bunch of animals 8)


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I have 
3 cats 
1 dog 
1 parakeet
1 guineapig
1 horse  
1/2 of a horse (will is still sorta mine)

here are some picture 

Ebony (kitty)









Buttercup (guineapig)









Princess (doggie)









Lexi (horseey)









Baby (kitty) the person in the pic is my uncle 









shelby (kitty)









Sky (keety)










Will









lol yup those are all my pets  well yaa lol ok sorry about the size


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I have:

2 horses (Frosty and Mercedes)
1 dog (Chloe, a pomeranian)
and an annoying parakeet that loooves to attack your feet when you walk by his mirror...haha :roll:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have had tons of animals in the past. Mostly rabbits because I showed them.  Anyhow, besides Blu, I have two dogs and one kitten.

Kerra - white female Boxer








Theo(Gir) - black Golden/Rott male - and Kerra








The Pups









These are my most recent photos. Theo has grown tremendously now at 70lbs. And Kerra at 60lbs. Theo will be turning a year old on May 7th. Yay! 

Sorry no pics of Sissa. She is a tabby kitten with white markings.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I have 2 dogs:
Abbey, a pug. And Siara, a husky/lab. I dont have any pics of here on this comp tho..
Here is abbey.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 3 dogs, 
airedale, duchess.
poodle, tazz.
pitbull, fenway.
cat, tinkerbell.
cat, snickers.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Personally(these are just mine, not all on the farm) I have: a female, tri sheltie(Ari); a female, black pug(Lily); and a male, black lab mix(Basil, pronounced ba-zil). 

















Also, I'm sure if you read my post in the greeting section, I am a happy owner of four Tiger Hisser Cockroaches. I LOVE them. They are such neat little creatures. Even my mother likes them. She likes them much more than the mice I used to have(and miss terribly).

They are really wonderful little creatures.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a cat called Miisu. But then she caught some problems and my mother gave her away... . Now I haven't any pets.

Miisu


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Other than my horses, here is my little pest. Meet Rocky


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Besides my one horse Lexi, I have:
1 hamster (used to have two, but 1 died of Wet Tail ugh)
4 Betta fish
1 dog, a purebred Rottweiler, about 6yrs old. 
2 Hermit crabs
& that's about it! My lil zoo. :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

2 horses - Dumas and Twister :wink: 
1 dog - Tanner
1 frog - Thumb
22 chickens - Some are named
1 cat - Oreo


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

I have 4 barn cats: Skip, Brother, Fluffy, and Tank

One house cat: Debbie (aka Devil Cat...lol)

3 Chickens - Marge, Blanch and Blanch (we can't tell two of the apart lol)

1 Goat - Wedgie (he's a pain the butt)

5 Dogs: Boo - German Shorthair 
Mak - Pit Bull
Sincere - Pit Bull
Tough - Blue Heeler
Buck - Blue Heeler

Tough and Buck are mine. They go everywhere with me. If I go to town they're in the bed of my truck...if I walk over to the barn...they follow me...if I ride they're right beside me. I love them. 

I have one pic of Buck...he's still a puppy. 6months now, but this pic is about 2 months ago.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Adorable dog!


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you. He's a mess. Tough is actually his dad. They both look almost identical. 

Tough came to me after I lost a blue heeler/bordie collie pup (Lexi) I had. He was in the bed of some guys truck, and I was behind them and saw Tough jump out...the guy kept going. He was ok, had a bad gash on his hip and old bite marks all over him...plus he was loaded with fleas. I ended up keeping him and basically turning him into a house cat. lol He was around 8-10 weeks when he jumped....if we had been on the highway I doubt he would have been so lucky.

I know the owners of Lexi's mom. She's a blue heeler...Tough's a blue heeler...and so we decided to breed them...and out came Buck! lol So now I have a pup out of Tough and Lexi's mom. 

Sorry for the life story lol...they all have a spot in my heart.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it allowed to post siblings on here as well?  :lol:


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Other than my horse, I have 2 cats.

*Tweak* Named after Tweak from South Park. He'll be sitting perfectly quiet and then suddenly tweak out, meow, and run away. His nickname is Fatty because...he is fat.











*P.Pants* When he was a kitten, he would pee on our pants if we ever left them on the ground. He did this a lot. And only on pants. He is also obsessed with dirty, stinky, horsey saddle pads or girths. When I bring them home to wash, he just rubs allll over them, sleeps on them, plays in them, etc. He's also a bug ninja and I think would make an excellent barn cat, but he just lives indoors.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

3 horses
3 dogs
1 cat
8 guinea pigs
around 35 tropical fish
and when we move onto property at the end of the year i am going to get chickens and ducks and a cow and a pig


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

At the moment we have:

3 horses
4 dogs
3 cats
2 rabbits
1 goat

but it's always subject to change. :lol: I just wanted to show off my little dogs Opal and Jasper who are shih tzu/poodle mixes. I used to think little dogs were just yappy, obnoxious little rats, but I never actually owned one to find out how wonderful they are until now. I love, love, love them.

Opal









Jasper (second one is he as a puppy)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i have 3 dogs:
Great Dane-Buddy
Dachshund-Sparky
Dachshund-Sampson

1 Cat named Tigger

and 1 Green Cheeked Conure named Kiwi the Misfit. lol


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 1 dog and 2 cats. Dog is Emie and cats are max and Gus! Max is currantly blind and about 11 years old or so. Gus is almost 2 now and loves torchering max, emie the mother hen will heard gus away from max if she feels he will bother the poor kitty! 

HEre they are, max has the otehr end of the string, poor emie didn't know what to do, then emie and gus sleeping together, my favorite picture!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Other than my horses I have "the killer dog"


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My puppy! Even though she's 8 she will always be a puppy to me


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Awwww! Is she a shiba inu?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

3 horses

2 dogs

1 cat

!!! yay!!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

4 horses of my own + DIL's mare
-Cheno -- Appy
-Abe ---- AQHA
-Heidi --- grade QH
-Peanut -- shetland
-Gypsy(dil's mare) -- arabX
5 dogs + granddaughters dog is here plenty
-Bo --- labX
-Sid -- Bassett X
-Tessa -- Border Collie
-Rusty -- Dachshund
-Bitsy -- Dachshund
-Zack -- Dachshund(granddaughters)
1 cat --SuShi
some ducks
a zebra fish 
2 love birds

I think that does it..


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Awwww! Is she a shiba inu?


YUP! Dang you are good... You didn't even see her tail.... 

Everyone else I have to go into a huge explanation of what kind of dog she is!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> YUP! Dang you are good... You didn't even see her tail....


Shibas have that unmistakeable fox face! I worked at a dog boarding/training facility during college and later an animal hospital and became well-versed in dog breeds. :wink:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

2 labs:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, your dogs are great little models!! I remember you saying you were taking pictures of them with your saddle... lol, adorable


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Charmer: tb
Kona: pitbull
Sasha: chihuahua
Punkin: kitty
Crystal: kitty
Ruby: red tail boa
Mr. T: tarantula(we call him Sasha's pet since she found him)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> wow, your dogs are great little models!! I remember you saying you were taking pictures of them with your saddle... lol, adorable


We took a billion pics that day, and we needed a lot of breathers and treats. Over all they did very well. The one of the yellow lab laying on the saddle I had to photo shop my husband out. He was behind the dog, holding his head down, we counted to three, he moved, and I snapped the picture. lol. It worked!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Moxie said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, your dogs are great little models!! I remember you saying you were taking pictures of them with your saddle... lol, adorable
> ...


dang you have photoshoping AND photography skills... i woulda never known that!!


----------

